# Driver Shaft



## adkron (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi,
I am a biginning golfer. I purchased a White Ti11 Driver, Hosel bore .335. on ebay. I need a shaft for this.I am 6'2" tall. What length and what type (material of construction) shaft should I be getting?
Thanks,
adkron


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

adkron said:


> Hi,
> I am a biginning golfer. I purchased a White Ti11 Driver, Hosel bore .335. on ebay. I need a shaft for this.I am 6'2" tall. What length and what type (material of construction) shaft should I be getting?
> Thanks,
> adkron


The best suggestion I can give is go to the pro's; local course,golf galaxy, Dicks etc. and have the club fitted to you.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

welcome and as above best to see a pro and get fitted up.


----------

